# Sweet Little Car



## vharrison2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I love this little car so much.....

http://www.pontiac.com/solstice/index.jsp


----------



## skwerl (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks pretty sporty. Looks like Pontiac is putting it out to compete with the Mazda Miata. The curves make it look almost like a Porsche.


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 31, 2006)

I've seen 2 of those where I work. They look much cooler in person! And the price is not bad either.


----------



## JamesTX (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, but only 177hp?

This is what you need - http://www.mallettcars.com/news-5-26-05-v8solstice.htm


----------



## vharrison2 (Jan 31, 2006)

James, and that one comes in YELLOW!!

http://www.pontiac.com/index.jsp?seo=goo_home


----------



## skwerl (Jan 31, 2006)

James, 177 HP in a 2400 lb car is plenty. My '94 Ranger pickup with the 4.0 liter V6 is rated at 160 HP and it's very quick, even though it weighs substantially more.


----------



## JamesTX (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, but 400hp in a 2400# car has to be more than twice as good, right?


----------



## sal b (Jan 31, 2006)

trimmmed said:


>


thats a nice car for a chick


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 31, 2006)

buy it vharrison you only live once!!

i have the GTO pontiac in a 4 door with a 5.7 love it!!!


----------

